# 1998 Martin Panther Versa cam?



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if the bow got into production in 1998?


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

I would absolutely love to have one of these bows. It's the modern equivalent of the Dynabo (which I do own). I had a dealer by me at the time order one for me. I wanted it. The order sat and sat. I'd call to get an update and finally was told they'd decided not to release the bow. I've heard rumors of a few people who did actually get one but nothing confirmed. I've never seen one and haven't been able to track one down. I finally gave up. Good luck... and let me know if you find 2. :wink:


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

i remember those thigns, they were awesome looking in the catalog


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

huntinghippie said:


> I would absolutely love to have one of these bows. It's the modern equivalent of the Dynabo (which I do own). I had a dealer by me at the time order one for me. I wanted it. The order sat and sat. I'd call to get an update and finally was told they'd decided not to release the bow. I've heard rumors of a few people who did actually get one but nothing confirmed. I've never seen one and haven't been able to track one down. I finally gave up. Good luck... and let me know if you find 2. :wink:





introverted said:


> i remember those thigns, they were awesome looking in the catalog


Thanks for the info guys. I'll research with Martin Archery and see what happend with the modern equivalent of the Dynabo? This bow is a nice collector item to have. I want to include the riser is the same as the Martin Rage produced in 1997-1998.


----------

